# Nyckelharpa player and virtual instruments



## ltreacher (Mar 11, 2021)

hey! 
ah, it's nice to join the community finally, often explore these threads and have been very useful over the years.

My name is Lucie, I'm originally from Scotland and based in London. 
I'm a composer for media but also do sessions for video games using my nyckelharpa and voice. 

I've started building virtual instruments and just released a kickstarter raising money for a bigger project called *Folklorica*. 
*Folklorica* is a meeting of technology and mythology : we want to create colourful and affordable virtual instruments to inspire composers. Each instrument draws from a folkloric theme, a myth, a superstition or a taboo. Our interfaces are pretty snazzy too...



​
If you'd like to see more and support the project you can explore here!
Or, perhaps you know someone who might be interested in the project...

Thanks! and Have a lovely day !
:emoji_sunny:


----------



## companyofquail (Mar 11, 2021)

welcome! glad to have you here.

i like the way your instrument sounds and will most likely support the kickstarter. i did have one thought though: in the video it says that you wanted to make a virtual instrument that was more accessible but, on the kickstarter it does not indicate this will be for Kontakt player.

if it is for kontakt full you may want to specify that so people know they have to make an additional investment. you may also want to set a stretch goal to try and raise more money to put the instruments into the kontakt player version(if they are for full). 

the only reason i mention this is because in the video it seems like you are well intentioned to new/inexperienced users but, the issue is that most people that dont know much about sampled instruments also do not know the difference between kontakt full and kontakt player.

congrats on the really cool sounds and artwork. i am excited to see what Extinct looks/sounds like.

do you have a graphic for the t shirt yet or what color the shirt would be?


----------



## ltreacher (Mar 11, 2021)

Ah! Thanks so much  
and for your useful feedback too!

It's true, I did think about this, it might be misleading in the video as I don't mention kontakt. I did think that if i manage to raise a bit over my target I would try and license them with Native Instruments... I might actually adapt the text now to make it a bit more obvious about the kontakt thing. Thanks for that! 

Yes, Extinct should be interesting, I'm in conversation with an instrument archive in London about developing it! 

I don't have a set graphic for the t-shirt yet... I'm thinking it will be black or white with the logo. Am tempted to use the snake/anteater... These were my initial ideas...suggestions welcome!





(front)





(back)

Thanks for your interest, that's really helpful!!


----------



## Marsen (Mar 11, 2021)

Love the artwork Lucie, and the SnakeAntBear.


----------



## ltreacher (Mar 12, 2021)

Marsen said:


> Love the artwork Lucie, and the SnakeAntBear.


hehe, thanks a lot, that SnakeAntBear is stealing the show


----------



## Summa (Mar 12, 2021)

Hi,

sorry for searching.

I think I found your youtube channel, your singing reminds me of Kate Bush. Nice Sounds, nice Instruments, nice harmonics.

Is their a way to share your kickstarter video within forums? I'm not able to share it on the german Synthesizer Forum and I think a video is always good thing when it comes to catch a persons interest.
But you may try that yourself, the users tend to get a bit hectic when a woman enters the forum, but it might be a good shot when raising funds.


----------



## ltreacher (Mar 12, 2021)

Summa said:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry for searching.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks so much for this, and so glad you like it!

That's a really good point about a video- I've uploaded the kickstarter video to vimeo so if you'd like to share it on the German Synthesizer Forum that would be so appreciated! 
Hopefully this works: this is the video where you can find the URL. Thanks !


----------



## ashX (Mar 12, 2021)

Good stuff, love how it sounds on your demo. People on this forum love instruments like Nyckelharpa, Tagelharpa and would pay good money for that. Keep going.
Won't be surprised if guys like Spitfire would hire you in future.


----------



## ltreacher (Mar 12, 2021)

ashX said:


> Good stuff, love how it sounds on your demo. People on this forum love instruments like Nyckelharpa, Tagelharpa and would pay good money for that. Keep going.
> Won't be surprised if guys like Spitfire would hire you in future.


Ah that's so lovely  thanks so much. cross fingers hehe.


----------



## ltreacher (Sep 10, 2021)

Hey! This is just to let folks now that my site is now live!

www.lucietreacher.com/folklorica

There are 3 instruments up there
- Extinct : a set of virtual instruments that reimagine long lost animals
- Fiddlestycks : a nyckelharpa atmospheres instrument
- Bothy Beats : a free percussive toolkit recorded in the Highlands of Scotland

50% of sales go to an environmental charity too 

Thanks and really hope you enjoy them!

Lucie


----------



## JGRaynaud (Sep 10, 2021)

Fiddlestycks seems to be very great. I always wanted a great library based on nyckelharpas that has life in the samples. I hope you'll make other products based on this instrument in the future !


----------



## ltreacher (Sep 10, 2021)

JGRaynaud said:


> Fiddlestycks seems to be very great. I always wanted a great library based on nyckelharpas that has life in the samples. I hope you'll make other products based on this instrument in the future !


Thank you! Yes- I definitely plan to do one with 'conventional' articulations too in the near future. Watch this space!...


----------

